# vinyl clad windows - interior caulking



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

New vinyl windows ( < 2 yrs old) were installed in a new Ryan home. Double hung and fixed sections. About 30 of them all with a *clean and consistent uncaulked line left* between the innermost vinyl and drywall. Brick exterior.

Easy answer is for caulk, which I normally do.

But with the outside seam taken care of isn't this really a matter of aesthetics?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

artinall said:


> New vinyl windows ( < 2 yrs old) were installed in a new Ryan home. Double hung and fixed sections. About 30 of them all with a *clean and consistent uncaulked line left* between the innermost vinyl and drywall. Brick exterior.
> 
> Easy answer is for caulk, which I normally do.
> 
> But with the outside seam taken care of isn't this really a matter of aesthetics?


Yes it is.
As are the third coat of drywall mud,
the paint, the interior doors.....


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, if water were to get in that far, it would compromise the drywall with or without the caulk there. Its just like caulk along trim.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

What about air exchange -- heat and ac loss?
Assuming the exterior is sealed, doesn't the drywall > stud > insulation sequence pretty much cover possible loss from the inside? 

Then there's the idea that you can seal a house too tight, right?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

The interior calk should do nothing to stop air, or any energy exchange. It should be just cosmetic.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

lol at neolitic's post


----------



## Stewy (Nov 11, 2007)

To alot of customers aesthetics is more inportant than efficientcy or practicallity so make it look nice too.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Will be left uncaulked. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

From the posts here, how could you come to the decision to leave it uncaulked? It needs to be caulked to be finished. It is the right way to do it.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Original post said


> *clean and consistent uncaulked line left*


 It already has a finished look. It is so neat and even, a rare case. And easier to mask off. I don't see a reason to caulk, but I guess you would have to see them.

The vinyl track is actually fitted overtop the drywall, which is uncommon. Since it is normally butted up to it. They must have installed the 1/2 (outer) window in one step and gone back after the drywall was finished to install the other inner 1/2. Haven't seen done this way before.


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

I have no idea what this guy is talking about. Dont you use wood trim on the inside to finish the window? Not vinyl.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

capital city said:


> I have no idea what this guy is talking about. Dont you use wood trim on the inside to finish the window? Not vinyl.


I think he's looking at drywalled
jambs with vinyl J-channel trim.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

> I think he's looking at drywalled
> jambs with vinyl J-channel trim.


 yes, I think so. With a finished look when left uncaulked. Thats the one.


----------

